# MILTARY DRILLS, PT - "Get 'Er Done": Seriously???



## armybuck041 (7 Oct 2011)

I'm not one to post up this this stuff, but seriously?

*"This is NOT for the weak"*

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-services-fitness-personal-trainer-MILTARY-DRILLS-PT-Get-Er-Done-W0QQAdIdZ319556348

Edited to add screen capture in case the add disappears


----------



## aesop081 (7 Oct 2011)

The spelling sure says "serious" !!!


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Oct 2011)

As does the photo:


----------



## armybuck041 (7 Oct 2011)

I've been giggling like a little girl for nearly an hour now


----------



## aesop081 (7 Oct 2011)

armybuck041 said:
			
		

> I've been giggling like a little girl for nearly an hour now



You've changed man...you've changed !!!


----------



## armybuck041 (7 Oct 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You've changed man...you've changed !!!



I know... I know.

I can't fault him for not taking well aimed shots with those blanks 

Apparently Body Armour and a Helmet is for the weak.... Nevermind a shirt.


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Oct 2011)

armybuck041 said:
			
		

> I'm not one to post up this this stuff, but seriously?
> 
> *"This is NOT for the weak"*
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-services-fitness-personal-trainer-MILTARY-DRILLS-PT-Get-Er-Done-W0QQAdIdZ319556348



A good pal of mine is a former CO of the Argylls and I've just sent this off to him. The response should be amusing....


----------



## FlyingDutchman (7 Oct 2011)

> I a Veteran of the The Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada (Princess Louise's) INFANTRY SOLDIER.



What?  Seriously, what?


----------



## Swingline1984 (7 Oct 2011)

With the way he emphasized CERTAIN WORDS with all CAPS I ended up reading his ad like THIS:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRuNxHqwazs


----------



## Steel Badger (7 Oct 2011)

This chap was, indeed, a member of the Argylls.
The only thing he is a veteran of, however, is the CF disciplinary system.
His 8 year tour de force included multiple bouts of NES, brushes with the local constabulary and a demonstrated total lack of sense, common, soldiers for the use of.

His departure from the CF was not voluntary. I was his CSM at the time.
Nice to see he hasn't changed.


----------



## Danjanou (7 Oct 2011)

armybuck041 said:
			
		

> I'm not one to post up this this stuff, but seriously?
> 
> *"This is NOT for the weak of stomach"*
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-services-fitness-personal-trainer-MILTARY-DRILLS-PT-Get-Er-Done-W0QQAdIdZ319556348



FTFY


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Oct 2011)

Le Adder Noir said:
			
		

> This chap was, indeed, a member of the Argylls.
> The only thing he is a veteran of, however, is the CF disciplinary system.
> His 8 year tour de force included multiple bouts of NES, brushes with the local constabulary and a demonstrated total lack of sense, common, soldiers for the use of.
> 
> ...



My partner and I thank you for making us laugh out loud at work. 
Later my friend.


----------



## Steel Badger (7 Oct 2011)

Bruce...
Good thing I didn't mention his brush with higher learning: defecating whilst on security camera because they wouldn't let him, a non student, into a female residence


----------



## medicineman (7 Oct 2011)

Please say he didn't do it uniform  :facepalm:


----------



## Steel Badger (7 Oct 2011)

MM, 
He was in some (dis) order of civvy dress....


----------



## medicineman (7 Oct 2011)

That's a bit of a God send at least  :nod:


----------



## Steel Badger (7 Oct 2011)

Especially for the constabulary, as he helpfully identified himself on camera just prior to commencing defecation.


( edited for spelling atrocities )


----------



## cupper (7 Oct 2011)

I think this may qualify for a posting in the stupid things stupid criminals do topic. ;D


----------



## medicineman (7 Oct 2011)

Or just start a new thread "Too many stupid people, not enough ammo"


----------



## Dissident (8 Oct 2011)

Just sent it to my wife, a former Argylls. Good for a laugh.


----------



## armybuck041 (8 Oct 2011)

I wonder how many Kijiji referral emails this guy woke up to?


----------



## Franko (8 Oct 2011)

Ha ha ha...even his old CSM is slamming the looser!

That made my day!

Regards


----------



## Diamondwillow (8 Oct 2011)

What has me concerned is this isn't the only ad he has up there... he's looking to help *yummy mummy's* and build a *bonding relationship* with his clients.  I'm truly hoping that he's grown up some since his stupidity... or that people are savvy enough to actually use references before allowing *personal trainers* into their homes...


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Oct 2011)

Diamondwillow said:
			
		

> he's looking to help *yummy mummy's*



http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-services-health-beauty-YUMMY-MUMMY-TRAINING-A-TRAINER-WHO-UNDERSTANDS-W0QQAdIdZ319564866

Unbelievable......    :

But at least he's "flexiable".   ;D


----------



## armybuck041 (8 Oct 2011)

I think I deserve a kick back for all the exposure his add is getting now. Rex-Qwan-Do only had 25 hits when I found it.


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Oct 2011)

Diamondwillow said:
			
		

> What has me concerned is this isn't the only ad he has up there...



*Wait. There's More!*

Click the link for "View poster's other Ads"


----------



## Diamondwillow (8 Oct 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> *Wait. There's More!*
> 
> Click the link for "View poster's other Ads"



Yep - those are the ones.   A wee bit disconcerting... for me anyway.


----------



## krustyrl (8 Oct 2011)

Okayyyyy..this is getting  creepy now. I hope I don't read any connection in the Headlines in the future.


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Oct 2011)

This guy is giving me some ideas on "training"..... >


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Oct 2011)

Too bad one could not leave comments on ads.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> This guy is giving me some ideas on "training"..... >


Thinking of taking out your own Kijji ad? ;D


----------



## kratz (8 Oct 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> *Wait. There's More!*
> 
> Click the link for "View poster's other Ads"



*and more:*

Company name: Physique Aesthetics
- Ads on pros4hire.com
- Business page on Facebook
- YouTube channel

It looks like he spams Kijiji a handful of times per month with advertisments attempting to drum up work.

His nutrition and trainer accreditation appears to be from International Sports Sciences Association (ISSA), a USA based online course.


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Oct 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Thinking of taking out your own Kijji ad? ;D




"Marital Coaching" for yummy mommies"


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Oct 2011)

Funny, his FB profile says he works for NASA in Toronto, went to Harvard and graduated in 2001, a year after he graduated high school.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=596460636&sk=info


----------



## Hunter (8 Oct 2011)

What the heck is 'kenetic anatomy'? I studied kinesiology at university, and took many courses in biomechanics and anatomy, but have never heard of this particular branch of anatomical science.


----------



## PJGary (8 Oct 2011)

AHHHH too much to comment on! Brain full!

I have to say, the "Yummy Mummy" ad almost made me wet my pants in laughter (for reasons other then picturing a sexy "mummy").

Who could refuse his help with all his insightful observations like "Your baby need to much attention" and "Maybe you do workout, but its not comming off!" I also like how he only limits the time of his client's workouts when he is asked to "attend the child or baby".

I must admit though, I am slightly concerned with how he is going to train his clients in "REAL combat situations"...  :whiteflag:

This made my day, Thank you!


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Oct 2011)

Hunter said:
			
		

> What the heck is 'kenetic anatomy'? I studied kinesiology at university, and took many courses in biomechanics and anatomy, but have never heard of this particular branch of anatomical science.



But - unlike this guy - you didn't work for NASA or graduate from Harvard, so don't be too hard on yourself... 

Now please excuse me while I get back to a serious session of :facepalm:


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Oct 2011)

Le Adder Noir said:
			
		

> This chap was, indeed, a member of the Argylls.
> The only thing he is a veteran of, however, is the CF disciplinary system.
> His 8 year tour de force included multiple bouts of NES, brushes with the local constabulary and a demonstrated total lack of sense, common, soldiers for the use of.
> 
> ...



Then he should be exposed for what he is : a fraud.


----------



## HavokFour (9 Oct 2011)

I believe the NASA thing is a joke, much like how on my profile it says I attended Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry.


----------



## Danjanou (9 Oct 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> I believe the NASA thing is a joke, much like how on my profile it says I attended Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry.




You mean you didn't..... Harry Potter Walt 8)


----------

